# Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)



## Donnerkrähe (24. Dezember 2005)

hi

           Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie das in den Niederlanden
           mit Angelscheinen und Tageskarten ist ;+ ?

           Danke im Voraus für jede Antwort.

           __________________________________________________

           Lachen ist die freundlichste Art und Weise, dem Feind 
           die Zähne zu zeigen!


----------



## Lachsy (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

In den niederlanden gibt es keine Tagekarten. nur jahreskarten

hier kannste dich mal informieren
http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=417


----------



## perch (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

@lachsy#h
muß dir leider wiedersprechen

es gibt wochenkarten für die maas+plassen.
kosten um die 20 euro.

gruß und schöne feiertage|wavey:


----------



## perch (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

sorry,sorry...
falscher fehler.#q
den holländischen angelschein(sportvisakte) gibt´s nur
als jahresschein.

mfg


----------



## naish (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

dafür die vergunningen als wochenschein


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Trotzdem würde es mich schon ebenfalls brennend interessieren, was man da genau alles beachten sollte, als Holland - Neuling, denn ich hab mir heute auch den Schein geholt.


----------



## krauthi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

was man beachten sollte steht klar in der verguinning drinn und  ein ungeschriebens gesetz ist das C&R   wo großen wert drauf gelegt wird  
hecht ist sowieso  ganzjährig gespert  
was noch ein wichtiger punkt ist  nachtangeln   nur stellenweise erlaubt   kein zelt/schirm/liege usw  und keine dritte/vierte rute   fertig montiert   usw    

und immer schön dran denke   WIR SIND  ALS GÄSTE IN DIESEM LAND und möchten gerne wieder kommen 



tot ziens


----------



## aal-andy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> und immer schön dran denke WIR SIND ALS GÄSTE IN DIESEM LAND und möchten gerne wieder kommen


 
würden die sich mit ihren holzpantoffeln oftmals nur halb so vernünftig benehmen wie wir uns dort, dann fände ich deine belehrung ja ok. ich denke wir sind dort willkommener als dass das nach außen hin den anschein macht, mit dem, was die jährlich an uns einnehmen, könnten wir sicher in absehbarer zeit das ein oder andere gewässer dort kaufen, also einen bückling machen ist nicht notwendig. ich gehe dort schon mehrere jahre angeln, und die einheimischen kollegen (sind bei der wm2006 übrigens an orangefarbenden stahlhelmnachbauten aus dem 2ten weltkrieg bei uns im lande zu erkennen, soviel zum thema gäste) benehmen sich dort häufig wesentlich schlimmer als wir deutsche, und zum thema c&r: bin oft genug dabei gewesen wo auch der dritte zander bei holländisch-sprechenden anglern (man beachte die mehrzahl) in der plastiktüte verschwunden ist. 

@kalle:
hier info: http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=435


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Hmm, eigentlich interessierte mich, was ich *muss* und nicht, was ich nach Meinung einiger *sollte.*


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

@ Krauthi

eigentlich weiß ich schon, wie man sich als Gast irgendwo benimmt.  

Ich glaube, ich geb anderen Nationen weniger Grund mich raus zu schmeissen, als deren Delligierte teilweise im Gegenzug bereit sind. #6 

Mir ging es um Vorschriften, die ja in Holland dem Hörensagen nach recht streng gehandhabt werden. Ob ich irgendwas sollte, entscheide ich für gewöhnlich nach Höflichkeit und Hunger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> was man beachten sollte steht klar in der verguinning drinn und ein ungeschriebens gesetz ist das C&R wo großen wert drauf gelegt wird
> hecht ist sowieso ganzjährig gespert
> tot ziens


 
#h 
Wie kommst du zu diesen Aussagen oder woher hast du die Info?

Bin öfters in den Niederlanden, habe Freunde dort, mein Schwager ist Niederländer, bin Pate eines angelbegeisterten niederländischen Jungen.

Wenn die Fische essen wollen, dann gehen sie los und angeln die sich Hecht oder Zander.

Hecht hat Schonzeit im März, Mai und Juni (außer in ausgewiesenen Schutzgebieten) ... in den anderen Monaten gehen die auf Hecht ..,. oder machen meine Freunde / Verwandten was falsch???

Was die aber überhaupt nicht leiden können, sind die Deutschen, aber auch ihr holländischer Jahn "Hechtpapst" mit seinen Hechtseminaren (aus Deutschen) (sofern Jahn sein eingefriedetes Revier - sorry Bungalodorf - verläßt) , die am Tag ** Zander/Hechte fangen, abhaken und wieder zurückwerfen, um gleich den nächsten rauszuknüppeln!!
Die legen Wert darauf, dass sie Fische in ihren Gewässern haben und nicht Sportgeräte.

Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja nur die falschen Niederländer.|rolleyes


----------



## aal-andy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Wenn die Fische essen wollen, dann gehen sie los und angeln die sich Hecht oder Zander.


 
war im oktober mit einem sehr netten holländischen kollegen auf fehmarn, auch der hat mir das ganz genauso erzählt. wörtlich: jeder holländer hat ein fitz (fahrrad) und ´ne hengel (angel), *und wenn wir fiss esse wolle, fahre wir nit mit unsere fitz nach die deutse um mit unsere hengel dort zu fange, bei uns sind die gößer un leckere.*


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> war im oktober mit einem sehr netten holländischen kollegen auf fehmarn, auch der hat mir das ganz genauso erzählt. wörtlich: jeder holländer hat ein fitz (fahrrad) und ´ne hengel (angel), *und wenn wir fiss esse wolle, fahre wir nit mit unsere fitz nach die deutse um mit unsere hengel dort zu fange, bei uns sind die gößer un leckere.*


 
#6 #6 

Habe gerade mit meinem niederländichen Schwager telefoniert und ihn auf die Seite hier aufmerksam gemacht ... der lacht sich gerade was |supergri |supergri


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> würden die sich mit ihren holzpantoffeln oftmals nur halb so vernünftig benehmen wie wir uns dort, dann fände ich deine belehrung ja ok. ich denke wir sind dort willkommener als dass das nach außen hin den anschein macht, mit dem, was die jährlich an uns einnehmen, könnten wir sicher in absehbarer zeit das ein oder andere gewässer dort kaufen, also einen bückling machen ist nicht notwendig. ich gehe dort schon mehrere jahre angeln, und die einheimischen kollegen (sind bei der wm2006 übrigens an orangefarbenden stahlhelmnachbauten aus dem 2ten weltkrieg bei uns im lande zu erkennen, soviel zum thema gäste) benehmen sich dort häufig wesentlich schlimmer als wir deutsche, und zum thema c&r: bin oft genug dabei gewesen wo auch der dritte zander bei holländisch-sprechenden anglern (man beachte die mehrzahl) in der plastiktüte verschwunden ist.
> 
> @kalle:
> hier info: http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=435


@aal-andy und Toni_1962

schön den Ball flach halten.

Viel Ahnung über niederländische Gesetze, Vorschriften und Gepflogenheiten scheint ihr jedenfalls zu haben.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Was genau sind niederländische Gepflogenheiten? Gibbet dort nur "die Niederländer" oder sind das auch "sonne und sonne", wie der Kölner sagt?


----------



## aal-andy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @aal-andy und Toni_1962
> schön den Ball flach halten.


 
wie darf ich das verstehen ?




			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Ahnung über niederländische Gesetze, Vorschriften und Gepflogenheiten scheint ihr jedenfalls zu haben.


 
Gesetze vielleicht weniger, Vorschriften und Gepflogenheiten aber schon, würde das eher als reale erfahrungswerte bezeichnen


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @aal-andy und Toni_1962
> 
> schön den Ball flach halten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Vielleicht mal wieder ein wenig gemacher?

Ich wollte ja hier keine Debatte über C&R los treten und am Deutschen Wesen wird sicher nicht die ganze Welt genesen. Ich glaube, die Holländer bekommen das auch ohne unsere (einzig wahre?) Sicht der Dinge klar und halten das nach ihren Gegebenheiten. 

Grund für meine Frage ist eigentlich recht lapidar:

Ich hab die Merkblätter bekommen und kann sie schlicht nicht lesen, weil inzwischen meine Arme dafür zu kurz geworden sind und meine Lesebrille erst am 18. Januar kommen soll. :q 

Ansonsten würde ich nun das Blättchen und die diversen Vergünnings lesen, anstatt hier zu fragen, lol.

Klingt etwas blöd, ist aber so. Zuletzt bekam ich teilweise im Dunkeln nicht mal mehr einen Knoten gebunden. Man wird halt alt. #q 

Also bitte nicht zanken. Wenn die Holländer es so halten, halten sie es eben so. Ich wollte nur eben wissen, wie sie es nun halten. :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> wie darf ich das verstehen ?


Wie ich es geschrieben habe. Polemisierungen verbitte ich mir hier. Hier geht es ums Angeln in den Niederlanden und nicht um orangene Stahlhelmimitationen einer clevernen Marketingbude, der deswegen, ob dieser Werbekampagne, der Wind in den Niederlanden entgegenbläst.

Wie und was du als "Erfahrungswerte" bezeichnest, ist deine Sache. Meine Sache ist es hier für eine angenehme Atmosphäre zu sorgen, in der sich die hollangbegeisterten, (deutschen) Angler wohlfühlen.

Falls das auch in deinem Sinne ist, bist du sicherlich herzlich willkommen. Falls nicht, solltest du dir schleunigst eine andere Spielwiese suchen.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar und deutlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Sache ist es hier für eine angenehme Atmosphäre zu sorgen, in der sich die hollangbegeisterten, (deutschen) Angler wohlfühlen.
> 
> Falls das auch in deinem Sinne ist, bist du sicherlich herzlich willkommen. Falls nicht, solltest du dir schleunigst eine andere Spielwiese suchen.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar und deutlich ausgedrückt.


 
Ich persönlich finde, die schafft man am besten, wenn man auf einen derart scharfen Ton verzichtet.


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

An deiner Stelle würde ich Fragen als Fragen stellen und wohlgemeinten Ratschlägen Folge leisten.

Diese freundlich zu hinterfragen bleibt dir unbelassen.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> entscheide ich für gewöhnlich nach Höflichkeit und Hunger.


Wie du empfindest oder wie du entscheidest, ebenfalls.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> An deiner Stelle würde ich Fragen als Fragen stellen und wohlgemeinten Ratschlägen Folge leisten.
> 
> Diese freundlich zu hinterfragen bleibt dir unbelassen.
> 
> Wie du empfindest oder wie du entscheidest, ebenfalls.


 
Nunja, aber da Du nicht an meiner Stelle bist, sind eben unsere Meinungen nicht zwingend deckungsgleich und solange die Bordregeln eingehalten werden, sollte auch die Bordmoderation damit kein Problem haben. |rolleyes Wie ich Fragen zu formulieren habe, konnte ich in den Regeln leider nicht finden. 

Ich hatte es ja bereits erklärt. Die Schrift ist etwas klein und meine Augen funzen derzeit nicht wie gewohnt. 

Zumindest konnte ich ja nun in angenehmer Atmosphäre in Erfahrung bringen, dass die Entnahme von Hechten untersagt ist. Insofern muss dann zwangsläufig der Hunger dem Gesetz weichen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



> Insofern muss dann zwangsläufig der Hunger dem Gesetz weichen.




Nicht immer, aber immer öfter, zumindest auf Hecht (Snoek).

Ansonsten schaue mal im Magazin nach...und bei diversen Unstimmigkeiten kannst du mich auch gerne persönlich fragen. Schont dann die Augen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ... in Erfahrung bringen, dass die Entnahme von Hechten untersagt ist. Insofern muss dann zwangsläufig der Hunger dem Gesetz weichen.


 
Wie komst du denn darauf nun?#c


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komst du denn darauf nun?#c


 
Hab das Wort "teilweise" vergessen. |supergri  


@ All

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, ziehe ich ja nun nicht los, um den Holländern ihre Gewässer leer zu plündern. 

Ich wollte ja nur wissen, was ich darf und was ich nicht darf. Auf wohlgemeinte Belehrungen, was ich sollte, verzichte ich eigentlich gerne, da die meist nur die subjektive Sicht des Empfehlenden widerspiegeln und daher auch von mir als subjektiv behandelt werden: Ich hör sie mir an und entscheide trotzdem innerhalb der Gesetzeslage, wie es mir passt. Wenn ich Entmündigung wünsche, fordere ich die auch. #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Da wird schnell mal aus *"Ich will es so"* ein *"Die Niederländer tun es so"* und daraus dann ein *"Die Niederländer müssen so"*

aber was bleibt faktisch:
Nur das:

*"Ich will es so"*


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Hallo



> Da wird schnell mal aus *"Ich will es so"* ein *"Die Niederländer tun es so"* und daraus dann ein *"Die Niederländer müssen so"*


 
Ne ne, es gibt einfache Regelungen und viele sind nicht in der Lage, die einzuhalten. Warum? Weil sie den Hals nicht voll kriegen.


Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

@Gunni

richtig: es gibt Regeln und Gesetze
...offensichtlich kennst *du *die nur nicht.#d

wenn hier pauschal und unreflektiert behauptet wird:
In den Niederlanden *müssen* Hechte zurückgesetzt werden, dann ist das faktisch falsch.

Und wie das gehandhabt wird, dazu bin ich zu oft in den Niederlanden, um das bei den Niederländern selbst zu erleben.
Und eure C&R Diskussion geht mir dabei ziemlich am Arsch vorbei.|rolleyes

Nix für ungut#h


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Martin001 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Also die entnahmen von Hechten ist nicht überall gleich geregelt und man sollte sich daher genau informieren.

Für das Gebiet Nordwest-Nederland ist es allerdings ganz klar geregelt das Hechte nicht entnommen werden dürfen!!!

Gr.Martin


----------



## aal-andy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

ich persönlich sehe die situation wie folgt: wenn geschrieben steht, dass ich einen fisch, beispielsweise wie in der jetzigen diskussion den hecht, nicht entnehmen darf, dann hat das für mich die gleiche bedeutung dass ich diesen gezielt auch nicht beangeln darf. wenn es aber kein verbot der entnahme gibt, d.h. der hecht ist mit einem mindestmaß in der gewässerordnung angegeben, dann darf ich ihn beangeln, und nach meinem ermessen zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen, natürlich unter auflage der angegebenen fangmengen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird schnell mal aus *"Ich will es so"* ein *"Die Niederländer tun es so"* und daraus dann ein *"Die Niederländer müssen so"*
> 
> aber was bleibt faktisch:
> Nur das:
> ...


 

:m:m :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Also ich ackere mich derzeit mit Frauchens Leihweise überlassener Brille durch die diversen VErgunnings und finde da beim Hecht bisher Mindestmaße aber keine Entnahmeverbote. Bin aber wie gesagt noch beim Lesen.

Mindestmaß bedeutet allerdings im Gegenzug wohl kaum, dass eine Entnahme generell untersagt ist. 

Aber ganz davon abgesehen finde ich es trotzdem lustig, wie inzwischen Gemahnt wird. Bevor ich das erste Mal dort eine Angel ausgepackt habe, wird einem x-fach geraten, trotz erlaubter Entnahme nicht zu entnehmen.

Läßt sich wohl zusammenfassen unter dem netten Sprichwort:

Am deutschen Wesen wird die ganze Welt genesen. 

Das man damit sogar nun auch noch die Holländer samt ihrer Gesetzgebung entmündigt, fällt dabei nicht auf, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Dilkensplas-Laakerweerd

Im Dilkensplas ist es verboten Hecht mit zu nehmen oder in besitz zu haben.

Visvijver Stevensweert, de Huiskensplas, plas brandt ist es verboten hecht mit zu nehmen oder in besitz zu haben.

Smalbroek-oolderplas-osen/gerelinsplas:

es ist verboten Hecht zu endnehmen oder in besitz zu haben.

das sind jetzt nur Ausszüge 

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Na das sind doch mal klare Aussagen #6 

Genau die suche ich und sortier sie gerade. 

Da ja hier von Gästen und Gastgebern die Rede war:

Als guter Gast beweise ich mich glaube ich zueert einmal dann, wenn ich mich zuerst einmal an die Gesetze des Gastgebers halte und nicht in seine Gesetze meine Vorstellungen hinein interpretiere, bis sie zu meinen Vorstellungen passen.


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Hallo

Ich verstehe das Problem von einigen immer noch nicht. In vielen Gewässern ist die Mitnahme von Hechten verboten und die von Zandern stark beschränkt, nichts anderes wird behauptet. Natürlich darf man in einigen gewässern einen Hecht entnehmen, das ist dann jedem selbst überlassen. Darüber hinaus ist das zurücksetzen von Fischen in den Niederlanden erlaubt. Und wenn sich einige mit



> Da wird schnell mal aus *"Ich will es so"* ein *"Die Niederländer tun es so"* und daraus dann ein *"Die Niederländer müssen so"*


 
identifizieren und meinen, sich über Jan Eggers aufregen zu müssen, dann sollten sie eben mal darüber:



> Für das Gebiet Nordwest-Nederland ist es allerdings ganz klar geregelt das Hechte nicht entnommen werden dürfen!!!


 
nachdenken, denn genau dort angelt der. Wenn jemand das zurücksetzen von Fischen nicht mit seinem Selbstverständnis vereinbaren kann, muss er sich in NL eben ein Wasser suchen, wo er den Fisch mitnehmen darf und aufhören, wenn er sein Limit erreicht hat oder eben in D bleiben, so einfach ist das. Darauf zu verweisen, das es auch Niederländer gibt, die sich möglicherweise nicht an Gesetze halten um damit dann zu rechtfertigen, genau so handeln zu dürfen, kann es nicht sein. 
Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Niederländern ist, das es gerne gesehen wird, wenn die Fische zurückgesetzt werden und das die meisten Angler dort genau so handeln. Gerade hier im Grenzgebiet ist das Verhältnis zu den deutschen Anglern stark strapaziert worden, weil es eine Gruppe gab, die den Fischreichtum der NL-Gewässer als erweiterung ihrer Tiefkühltruhe gesehen haben und auch noch sehen. Ich habe fast ausnahmslos bei deutschen Anglern in NL wahre Schlachtorgien gesehen, das kommt einfach nicht gut an. Das mit ekelhafteste waren ca. dreißig Brassen, die in der Sonne auf einer Wiese lagen.....#t dabei ein paar sturzbesoffene, grillende "Angler" mit deutschen Autokennzeichen....Daumen hoch #d 

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das Problem von einigen immer noch nicht. In vielen Gewässern ist die Mitnahme von Hechten verboten und die von Zandern stark beschränkt, nichts anderes wird behauptet.


 
Doch, anderes wird behauptet, wenn tendentiel ausgesagt wird, dass in den Niederlanden Hecht nicht entnommen werden darf, nur weil es bestimmte Schutzgebiete gibt. Dieser Eindruck darf nicht vermittelt werden, weil es faslch ist.#d 

In Deutschland gibt es auch Schutzgebiete, in denen das Beangeln von Hechten verboten ist (z.B. war ich Pfingsten zum Hechtangeln in den BODDEN, da muss man genau darauf achten wo man angelt, sonst wird es teuer), gilt deshalb, dass in Deutschland Hechtangelverbot ist? Das ist ein unzulässiger Rückschluss!!



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Darauf zu verweisen, das es auch Niederländer gibt, die sich möglicherweise nicht an Gesetze halten um damit dann zu rechtfertigen, genau so handeln zu dürfen, kann es nicht sein.


Diese Stelle habe ich wohl überlesen, zeige sie mir bitte !! #c 



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Niederländern ist, das es gerne gesehen wird, wenn die Fische zurückgesetzt werden


Deine persönliche Meinung. #hMeine mit meinen niederländischen Verwandeten, meinem angelbegeisterten niederländischen Patenkind und meinen Freunden dort habe ich schon geschildert. 



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit ekelhafteste waren ca. dreißig Brassen, die in der Sonne auf einer Wiese lagen.....#t dabei ein paar sturzbesoffene, grillende "Angler" mit deutschen Autokennzeichen....Daumen hoch #d
> 
> Gruß


 
Sorry, das sehe ich als Polemik. 
Habe auch Erfahrungen mit sturzbetrunkenen Holländern gemacht und das genug in Deutschland, in anderem Ausland und auch reichlich in den Niederlanden.
Soll ich daraus jetzt eine Aussage über Niederländer treffen? #c Ach was ... pauschalisieren ist nicht meine Sache!

#h


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Hallo



> In Deutschland gibt es auch Schutzgebiete, in denen das Beangeln von Hechten verboten ist (z.B. war ich Pfingsten zum Hechtangeln in den BODDEN, da muss man genau darauf achten wo man angelt, sonst wird es teuer), gilt deshalb, dass in Deutschland Hechtangelverbot ist? Das ist ein unzulässiger Rückschluss!!


 
In den Niederlanden bedeutet ein Entnahmeverbot eben kein Angelverbot, das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.



> Sorry, das sehe ich als Polemik.


 
Wie du meinst....

Gruß


----------



## Fledi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Ich glaube, die Diskussion dreht sich hier im Kreise.
Mittlerweile dürfte ja wohl geklärt sein, daß es in unterschiedlichen niederländischen Provinzen, für unterschiedliche Gewässer, auch unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt.
Wenn sich jeder als Mindestanfoderung an das hält, was in seiner speziellen Vergunning steht, gibt es eigentlich keinen Diskussionsbedarf.
tot ziens
Fledi


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, die Diskussion dreht sich hier im Kreise.
> Mittlerweile dürfte ja wohl geklärt sein, daß es in unterschiedlichen niederländischen Provinzen, für unterschiedliche Gewässer, auch unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt.
> Wenn sich jeder als Mindestanfoderung an das hält, *was in seiner speziellen Vergunning* steht, gibt es eigentlich *keinen Diskussionsbedarf*.
> tot ziens
> Fledi


 
#6 #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Sch....

Guckt mal lieber in den Pulheim Thread, wir warn angeln#h |supergri 

LG by Andy

PS:Ihr solltet auch nochmal gehn....#c :m


----------



## aal-andy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

@kalle:
in deinem orangen heftchen, das du gestern bekommen hast, steht drin welche gewässer du beangeln darfst. für den hecht gilt das mitnahmeverbot ausschließlich in der maas (seite 28), an allen anderen vereinsgewässern darfst du ihn beangeln. da du sowieso keinen fängst |supergri, hat sich das eh für dich erledigt.


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Hallo

@Andy



> PS:Ihr solltet auch nochmal gehn....#c :m


 
Ja und noch mal ja!!!!



> Guckt mal lieber in den Pulheim Thread, wir warn angeln#h |supergri


 
So so, ihr wart also angeln :m 



> In Alfter gibts Frauen die schlafen mim Hintern inner Luft - oder anders ausgedrückt:Männer, die die Frau wenn sie fertig sind nicht umschmeißen|supergri


 
Gruß


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sch....
> 
> Guckt mal lieber in den Pulheim Thread, wir warn angeln#h |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Genau dafür hab ich mir ja die Vergunnings besorgt und genau deswegen habe ich ja gefragt, was erlaubt und was verboten ist. Fälschlicherweise wurde aber diese Frage mißgedeutet und als Antwort kamen Erklärungen, wieso man in Holland so angeln sollte, wie es manche in Deutschland für richtig halten. |rolleyes 

Da das aber nun geklärt werden konnte, steht dem morgigen Angeltag wohl nichts im Wege, wie ich das sehe. Und wenn ich doch wider Erwarten einen Hecht fangen sollte, dann mach ich A) das, was gesetzlich erlaubt ist und B) was ich dann im Rahmen dieser Gesetze für richtig halte. 

Und C) geht mir die ganze C&R Belehrerei auch im Sommer auf den Sack, wenn ich jeden Tag angeln gehen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Da das aber nun geklärt werden konnte, steht dem morgigen Angeltag wohl nichts im Wege, wie ich das sehe. Und wenn ich doch wider Erwarten einen Hecht fangen sollte, dann mach ich A) das, was gesetzlich erlaubt ist und B) was ich dann im Rahmen dieser Gesetze für richtig halte.


 
Ich wünsche dir einen schönen dicken Hecht :m 




			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Und C) geht mir die ganze C&R Belehrerei auch im Sommer auf den Sack, wenn ich jeden Tag angeln gehen kann.


 
Dazu sage ich nichts, das macht meine Signatur|rolleyes


----------



## Zander Raph (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Hallo an Alle,
wollte mal fragen ob man die Jahreskarte für NL auch bei uns irgendwo bekommt? |kopfkratSonst hab ich die Karte immer in den Niederlanden gekauft!
Danke im Voraus #:


----------



## cappy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Du bekommst Sie zum Beispiel bei www.angelsport-saecker.de in Mönchengladbach für 45 Euro (Ist dann der Angelverein HSV Swalm), aber ich gehe davon aus dass viele Grenznahe Shops diesen auch verkaufen. Wir sind letzte Woche extra vom Campingplatz Bracht aus die 25 km nach MG gefahren um ihn zu holen und haben dann nen Tag später erfahren dass der örtliche Angelshop in 5 Minuten Entfernung ihn auch verkauft  Ich denke deshalb viele Angelläden im Grenzland bieten Dir den Vispas an, evtl. einfach mal googlen und abtelefonieren.


----------



## lienchen84 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

Was kostet denn so eine Angelkarte fürs binnengewässer in den niederlanden??


----------



## wilhelm (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Regeln in den Niederlanden?(Angelkarten)*

*lienchen84* Schau mal eins höher*#4 Beitrag 47*

*Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:*


----------

